# Goat 911 - State/ Country Listing of who you can call



## elevan (Feb 3, 2011)

Goat World 911

Alphabetical listing by state/country of who you can call in an emergency with your goat.


----------



## themrslove (Feb 3, 2011)

This was so helpful when I first got my goats.  
Some dear sweet woman answered the phone to me at 10pm and talked me through trying to save a sick goat.  Such wonderful wonderful people.


----------



## elevan (Feb 3, 2011)

I agree.  Hopefully posting it here will lead more people to them.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 3, 2011)

There was nothin listed for NH???  Oh well...thankfully I have a vet on the payroll!! UGGGGGGHHHH...at least it feels that way sometimes!!! 

Really great that people offer thier time for this!!! Thanks for sharing the info!


----------



## glenolam (Feb 3, 2011)

Don't worry - Emmett there's no one in CT either.  Looks like we can call each other! 

I do know of several people in my area, though - just not from this list!


----------



## cmjust0 (Feb 3, 2011)

There's nobody on the list in Kentucky either, which both astounds and disappoints me.  

Having said that, no, I'm not signing up. 

It's not so much about getting phone calls at all hours, as I don't really care about that -- provided they're goat related..  It's kind of a privacy thing.  There are bots that tirelessly scour the intarwebs for just such pages, grabbing all the personal information they can find to pass along to various scallywaginous types..  Marketers, for instance..  

If there was even one layer of abstraction between the viewer and my personal info... Like this, for instance:

Click here for contact information 

See how easy that was? I didn't write that -- it's free, right here...  Shame, really.


----------



## themrslove (Feb 3, 2011)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> There are bots that tirelessly scour the intarwebs for just such pages, grabbing all the personal information they can find to pass along to various scallywaginous types..


I really like your use of scallywaginous.  Lol


----------



## glenolam (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice to see you CM!  I wondered where you went for a while!


----------



## elevan (Feb 3, 2011)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> If there was even one layer of abstraction between the viewer and my personal info...


I tend to agree with that too.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for posting. There were three in Ny state. It is a relief to know that I now have someone I can call and get help if I need it during a difficult kidding.


----------



## jason_mazzy (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## fmizula (Feb 7, 2011)

no listing for vermont either, does anyone know of any vets available in vermont for my goaties??

i look like crazy for resorces but it seems that im mostly on my own


----------



## elevan (Feb 7, 2011)

You know what I seem to be finding is that even the vets who see goats rely more heavily on their personal experience with goats than their vet training.

So while having a vet that you can call is great...in my opinion having someone (breeder / farmer / etc) experienced in goats is almost as good (except you can't get rx's from them)

For some reason the choices for those in the upper part of New England are slim to none...but the list is updated frequently so keep checking back if you are in need of someone to call.  Heck I wouldn't hesitate to call someone from another state myself.


----------



## cmjust0 (Feb 7, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> So while having a vet that you can call is great...in my opinion having someone (breeder / farmer / etc) experienced in goats is almost as good (except you can't get rx's from them)


Sometimes you can, depending on what they have handy and how generous they are.


----------



## elevan (Feb 7, 2011)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm...I might just have to get your phone number cmjust!  
You're in KY right?  Not too far of a drive from central ohio


----------



## chubbydog811 (Feb 8, 2011)

For NH vet - Pembroke Animal Hospital is awesome with goats. I have been very impressed with them - from disbudding, to testing for weird things, to doing a goaty c-section (and one of the techs sent me home with a bottle of fresh colostrum from a goat of hers that just kidded).


----------



## Ariel301 (Feb 8, 2011)

No one in Arizona. I'm not surprised.

I'd put my name down if it wasn't for that security thing...I don't want telemarketers or whoever else not goat related getting my number all the time. That and I could see getting a whole LOT of expensive, lengthy, long-distance calls... It's a nice idea though.


----------



## PattySh (Feb 9, 2011)

Cold Hollow in Enosburg VT has vets that are knowledgeable with goats.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 9, 2011)

I've considered putting myself on the list but...from the calls I get now (TSC loooves to give out my number) only about 1 out of every 4 or 5 callers is willing to actually do what you suggest.

Caller:
"My goat's actin' sorta funny.  It's had diarrhea for a few days, and is laying down a lot."
Me:
"Have you taken her temp?  Changed her diet?  How old is she?  Has she been vaccinated?"
Caller:
"Uh...she don't feel hot.  I gave her some bread the other day...I got it cheap...Say, did you know you can get cheap bread at..."
Me, inturrupting:
"How old is she?"
Caller:
"Oh, my buddy gave her to me last year.  She was grown then."
Me:
"Has she been vaccinated?"
Caller:
"Uh...for what?"



And I'm not willing to miss 30 minutes of my 'sit down' time to end up hearing, "Well, my neighbor says maybe if I sprinkle some Terramycin on their food they'll clear up."  after I've suggested they buy some probios, or a thermometer, or consider vaccinations....



Don't get me wrong, I love to help people who WANT TO LEARN when I can.  
But I don't have a lot of free time as it is, I'd rather help on boards where you KNOW folks want to learn, and I can do it when it's convenient for me.


----------



## julieq (Feb 9, 2011)

We went ahead and signed up for Idaho, since no one is listed.  Our phone number and email address is listed on our website anyway, so it's not a big deal.


----------



## elevan (Feb 9, 2011)

julieq said:
			
		

> We went ahead and signed up for Idaho, since no one is listed.  Our phone number and email address is listed on our website anyway, so it's not a big deal.


Good for you!



			
				roll farms said:
			
		

> I've considered putting myself on the list but...from the calls I get now (TSC loooves to give out my number) only about 1 out of every 4 or 5 callers is willing to actually do what you suggest.


It's sad that people call you for advice and then decide they or someone else knows better.  Why even bother to call if you're not gonna consider the advice.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 9, 2011)

I sold 12 doeling to an experienced Dairy(cow) farmer a couple years ago, confident they would be well taken care of. A year later I hear from his nephew calling me for help with his sick and dying goats. To make a long story short, tHe Uncle's doelings bred, almost all of them kidded out twins, and within two months after kidding he had lost the entire herd except 6 animals. The nephew said, his first goats had just kidded, from someone else,  and the same thing was happening to him so he thought he would call me and seek my advice.

Hmmmmm.


I printed out a 6 page instruction manual, of feeding, vaccinating, worming and steps to take before breeding, during pregnancy and after kidding to his uncle that had originally purchased goats from me. They did very little of it, and I am sure the goats died of Cocci. I gave the nephew my cocci instructions, again, but by this point I was frustrated and I am wondering why spend all that money not to follow some simple treatment instructions. Not to mention the animals suffered and died. 

I couldn't imagine getting random calls from any person with a goat or two. and I would be glad to help as much as I could, but just soooo frustrating.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 9, 2011)

> Why even bother to call if you're not gonna consider the advice.


They're willing to do whatever's free / easy.  Tell them they have to spend a little money / make a bit of an effort, and suddenly it's not such a good idea.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 9, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Why even bother to call if you're not gonna consider the advice.


Same reason people ask advice on forums and ignore the advice given!


----------



## cmjust0 (Feb 9, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I sold 12 doeling to an experienced Dairy(cow) farmer a couple years ago, confident they would be well taken care of. A year later I hear from his nephew calling me for help with his sick and dying goats.
> ...
> I printed out a 6 page instruction manual, of feeding, vaccinating, worming and steps to take before breeding, during pregnancy and after kidding to his uncle that had originally purchased goats from me. They did very little of it, and I am sure the goats died of Cocci..


Yep..  I talked to a very experience cattle producer about goats once.  He said he'd taken note of all the goats popping up lately and asked me about their marketability, etc...he had in mind to investigate the possibility of adding a few to his farm if they weren't much trouble.

He asked me, point blank, if there was "a lot to know" about raising goats..  I said...uh, well yeah, there actually is.  He stopped right there and said very plainly that he wasn't interested in having to learn a whole lot and that pretty much ruled goats out for him.

See, he went about investigating goats in a smart way for two reasons...  First, he didn't just _assume_ his cattle knowledge would translate to goats and was willing to accept that it might be difficult, and second, he recognized that his own disinterest in learning goats would ultimately lead to it being an unsuccessful venture..

Most people don't do that..  Most people assume they're easy and/or refuse to believe it can be difficult and/or fail to recognize their own disinterest in learning, so they jump in with both feet and fail..  

Consequently, that's why the total number of goats in Kentucky continues to rise while the number of producers continues to fall..  The frustrated noobs sell out and the veterans are there to pick up the extra animals...on the cheap, sometimes.


----------



## elevan (Feb 9, 2011)

Well here's my advice for goat owners - especially new ones:

1. Goats require medical care and some basic medical knowledge.  If you aren't willing to give that - don't get goats.

2. If you seek advice from someone experienced in goats - be prepared to follow said advice or don't ask.  REALLY!

3. If you seek advice from someone with no or limited experience in goats - be prepared that your goats may not do well or may die.  Contact a goat person and take their advice.

4. Your goats have specific nutritional needs.  If you don't want to know what they are or cannot follow them - don't buy goats.

5. Keeping goats is a commitment.  Are you REALLY ready for it?  Do your homework first.  You really cannot just jump in the deep end and hope to swim.

That said, goats are a lot of fun.  Their personalities will give you hours of amusement and some are as companionable as dogs.  I don't discourage anyone from getting a goat.  But I encourage everyone who does to be prepared to either do what you need to do yourself or fork over the money to a qualified vet to do it for you.


----------



## elevan (Feb 9, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> > Why even bother to call if you're not gonna consider the advice.
> 
> 
> They're willing to do whatever's free / easy.  Tell them they have to spend a little money / make a bit of an effort, and suddenly it's not such a good idea.


I'm all for being economical...

That said, you do what is needed whatever the cost / effort or get out of goats (or whatever the animal)!


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't like to spend more than I have to on anything...cars, kid, goats, etc....but I spend what I need to to take care of them.

I can't tell you how many times I've had customers at TSC tell me that buying a bottle of ivomec is more than they're willing or able to do...
Even when I explain it will last them a while, etc.  

You can lead a goat owner to medicine, but you can't make them buy....


----------



## elevan (Feb 9, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> You can lead a goat owner to medicine, but you can't make them buy....


So very true.  I still have things on my list that I want to keep on hand.  Stocking (and restocking) my cabinet slowly, but if I am in need of something, I buy it right away.  And most of it does last quite a while.

I really wish there were more experienced goat people at my TSC though.  I ask for stuff and they get a blank look on their faces most of the time.


----------



## cmjust0 (Feb 10, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> I really wish there were more experienced goat people at my TSC though.  I ask for stuff and they get a blank look on their faces most of the time.


If by 'goat' you meant ____, I agree.

Nobody at my local TSC seems to know anything about _anything._  Hiring knowledgeable people with experience usually costs more money, which is why most folks I've seen in TSC stores are like 25 or younger and couldn't find their own @sses with both hands and a flashlight.

No offense, Roll...there are always exceptions!


----------

